# Any Curly Girls out there or Naturals???



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

Although I have an ample supply, I would like to know if I can find the following hair product lines there:

Mixed Chicks
Miss Jessie's
Kinky Curly
Shea Moisture 
Eco Styler
Dr. Bronner's 

Thanks!


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

Curly girl checking in. The only thing I've been able to find in Dubai on your list is ecostyler gel. Everything else is ordered online from US and shipped through my aramex account or from pak cosmetics in UK. The UK shop has more reasonable shipping fees so I ship directly to Dubai. My go to shop in Dubai is Buniyad in bur Dubai. The most of their products is for relaxed hair. they do have a few nice things for naturals so if I need something I check there first before ordering it online. It's a tough and expensive life for a curly girl out here. . HTH.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i have yet to find dr bronner's for myself. don't think it's here.


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

When I saw the title I had completely different thread content in mind.


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

msbettyboopdxb said:


> Curly girl checking in. The only thing I've been able to find in Dubai on your list is ecostyler gel. Everything else is ordered online from US and shipped through my aramex account or from pak cosmetics in UK. The UK shop has more reasonable shipping fees so I ship directly to Dubai. My go to shop in Dubai is Buniyad in bur Dubai. The most of their products is for relaxed hair. they do have a few nice things for naturals so if I need something I check there first before ordering it online. It's a tough and expensive life for a curly girl out here. . HTH.


Thanks for letting me know. If they have flaxseeds, I will mix something up. Is Youtube allowed there? I know they block a lot of sites.


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

sammylou said:


> i have yet to find dr bronner's for myself. don't think it's here.


That stuff is so good. I will have to buy another bottle. I've had my first bottle for over a year.


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

Zexotic said:


> When I saw the title I had completely different thread content in mind.


You know, I've got to ask. What did you have in mind? lol


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

best to go bald, less decisions to make.


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

arabianhorse said:


> best to go bald, less decisions to make.


Never that.


----------



## ElCalvo (Jan 26, 2013)

arabianhorse said:


> best to go bald, less decisions to make.


cannot totally agree ArabianHorse ...

20 years of shaving-my-head experience... we came last July and somewhere end August the trouble started when I ran out of Wilkingson Sword.

Stores in Dubai are flooded by Gilette and other sharp things. but not WS, the right blade that runs so smoothly over this sexy, well curved head ...

So evertime again a new decision: which one will I try now ? Will it be as bloody as the other brand I used last time ? :hurt:


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Every heard of bringing them from home ? You can fill your luggage with them, not that I do such a thing


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

ElCalvo said:


> cannot totally agree ArabianHorse ...
> 
> 20 years of shaving-my-head experience... we came last July and somewhere end August the trouble started when I ran out of Wilkingson Sword.
> 
> ...


oh you guys talkin bout the hair on your head. silly me !!!:banplease:


----------

